

Oculus VR release a latency tester for the Rift - wlll
http://www.oculusvr.com/blog/latency-tester-pre-orders-now-open/

======
stinos
Not sure if the Oculus guys are reading here, but it would be interesting to
get just a little bit more information on the technical side:

\- what kind of sensor is it and why does it have to be a color sensor, vs a
much cheaper plain photodiode which as far as I know works equally well for
this task i.e. thresholding

\- what is the samplerate used, just out of curiosity

\- where is the sensor placed with respect to the screen - for a normal
'scanning' LCD display the right bottom pixels of the screen are presented
about a frame later, so this seriously affects measured latency

------
mrinterweb
I've used the oculus rift before, and I could only use it for about 5 minutes
before I would become nauseous. My experience if vertigo differed depending on
which game I was playing. Also the low resolution was a lot more distracting
than I thought it would be. I hope they improve some of these things before
launch otherwise I would fear that this may be another video game fad.

~~~
sp332
They've already sent a high-res prototype to some developers, and they have an
even higher one in development. So that problem should be fixed quickly.

~~~
mrinterweb
That will be great when they do. With the graphics expectations gamers have
these days, low resolution graphics are pretty distracting.

------
tocomment
I was surprised when I tried the included demo (tuscan village or something).
The latency was really bad. I thought they had a big focus on bringing down
the latency though.

Could I have had a defective unit? Or does it matter what PC it's running on,
etc? Is it normally really good?

~~~
mcpherrinm
The PC could certainly be a cause. Some video card drivers, for example, deal
poorly with multiple displays or secondary displays, and add an extra frame or
two of buffering.

Having a device like this certainly improves testing the PC side.

